# Werte im Array verschieben



## sevo (21. Nov 2016)

Hallo, ich habe Probleme mit meiner Hausaufgabe .
Es wäre super wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte.  Einen Ansatz habe ich , doch verstehe nicht wie ich eingescannte zahlen verschiebe. Es klappt nur mit vorgegebenen zahlen.
Hier die Aufgabe : 
Es soll ein Algorithmus entwickelt werden welcher solange Namen (Zeichenkette) einliest wie die eingegebene Zeichenkette nicht leer ist. Jeder neue Name soll immer an die erste Position eines Feldes (Array) der Größe 5 gespeichert werden. Alle bereits im Feld vorhanden Namen müssen dann dementsprechend um eine Position nach hinten verschoben werden. Sind alle 5 Positionen im Feld bereits belegt, wird während des verschiebens der letzte Name im Feld verworfen(existiert dann nicht mehr)
Sobald eine leere Zeichenkette eingegeben wird, wird diese nicht mehr dem Feld hinzugefügt, sondern nur das Feld vollständig ausgegeben.
Der Algorithmus muss folgende Kriterien erfüllen:
1)sinnvolle Verwendung von mindestens einer Schleife .
2)sinnvolle Verwendung eines unterprogramms zum hinzufügen neuer und dem verschieben von bereits existierender Namen im Feld 
3) hinzufügen neuer und das verschieben bereits existierender Namen im Feld müssen zwingend rekursiv erfolgen

Ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## VfL_Freak (21. Nov 2016)

sevo hat gesagt.:


> Einen Ansatz habe ich


Komisch, irgendwie sehe ich den nicht .....


----------

